
More than 120 hedge funds focused solely on Bitcoin, digital currencies - endswapper
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/27/there-are-now-more-than-120-hedge-funds-focused-solely-on-bitcoin.html
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

